# Import LHD car on UK plates near Javea



## leemaboy (Jan 2, 2015)

Ok, so I have just procured a LHD car in the UK (we still live here at the moment).

On the 20th I'm driving it down to Javea, where we have rented a house. Actually it's in a little urb called La Fustera towards Calpe, but it's only temporary while we find the right house in Javea)

Need to arrange getting the car (UK plates) re-registered onto Spanish plates asap. I know we need to get Padron and NIE etc sorted out but does anyone know any reputable import agents who can just make this process as easy as possible in the Javea area?


----------



## Taker13075 (May 17, 2016)

leemaboy said:


> Ok, so I have just procured a LHD car in the UK (we still live here at the moment).
> 
> On the 20th I'm driving it down to Javea, where we have rented a house. Actually it's in a little urb called La Fustera towards Calpe, but it's only temporary while we find the right house in Javea)
> 
> Need to arrange getting the car (UK plates) re-registered onto Spanish plates asap. I know we need to get Padron and NIE etc sorted out but does anyone know any reputable import agents who can just make this process as easy as possible in the Javea area?


I think you will also need a certificate of Conformity


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Taker13075 said:


> I think you will also need a certificate of Conformity



You don't need it but it's easier with it - otherwise you have to have a technical inspection.

Also, as you've only just bought it, be prepared to pay 7-10% registration tax (on the value of the car as deemed by hacienda here).

It might be LHD, but as it's on UK plates, will you need to get new headlights? They are much cheaper in UK!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Get in touch with Monica at MSP Easy Life – Secretariado, traducción, asistencia sanitaria y mantenimiento de hogar. Jávea (Alicante)

She'll make it as painless as it can be


----------



## Taker13075 (May 17, 2016)

snikpoh said:


> You don't need it but it's easier with it - otherwise you have to have a technical inspection.
> 
> Also, as you've only just bought it, be prepared to pay 7-10% registration tax (on the value of the car as deemed by hacienda here).
> 
> It might be LHD, but as it's on UK plates, will you need to get new headlights? They are much cheaper in UK!


How much is a technical report in Spain. A certificate of conformity for my car is £120 in the UK


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Taker13075 said:


> How much is a technical report in Spain. A certificate of conformity for my car is £120 in the UK


I think it all depends on the vehicle - mine was about 150€

The CoC should be FREE from the manufacturer but isn't! The amount depends on the manufacturer. For example Ford UK charges £84 and Porsche charges £106.


----------



## Taker13075 (May 17, 2016)

snikpoh said:


> I think it all depends on the vehicle - mine was about 150€
> 
> The CoC should be FREE from the manufacturer but isn't! The amount depends on the manufacturer. For example Ford UK charges £84 and Porsche charges £106.


Yes Jag quote £100 plus VAT about the same as Spain but a lot easier in the UK. Am I right in thinking that if you get your car onto Spanish plates within 30 days you don't have to pay import tax or is it some other tax? Seen something about that on the internet


----------



## leemaboy (Jan 2, 2015)

The 30 day rule means you pay no tax - but it's not applicable to me because to take advantage of that rule you must have owned the car for more than 6 months afaik


----------



## Taker13075 (May 17, 2016)

leemaboy said:


> The 30 day rule means you pay no tax - but it's not applicable to me because to take advantage of that rule you must have owned the car for more than 6 months afaik


What do you mean no tax and how much can you save by not paying that tax?


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

leemaboy said:


> The 30 day rule means you pay no tax - but it's not applicable to me because to take advantage of that rule you must have owned the car for more than 6 months afaik


To avoid the registration tax you must;

Have lived in Uk for the last 12 months
Have owned the vehicle for at least 6 months prior to import/export
Have matriculated it within 30 days (I think) of signing on the padron


----------



## leemaboy (Jan 2, 2015)

yes that's how i understood it. What benefit is there of using an agent when most of the documentation required is stuff that I have to get sorted out myself anyway?

I'm thinking that using an agent is looking like an unnecessary expense.


----------



## el romeral (May 8, 2012)

leemaboy said:


> yes that's how i understood it. What benefit is there of using an agent when most of the documentation required is stuff that I have to get sorted out myself anyway?
> 
> I'm thinking that using an agent is looking like an unnecessary expense.


Take out the leg work and the stress. Also they are usually able to iron out any small difficulties more easily. I paid €150 and consider it money well spent.


----------



## Relyat (Sep 29, 2013)

leemaboy said:


> yes that's how i understood it. What benefit is there of using an agent when most of the documentation required is stuff that I have to get sorted out myself anyway?
> 
> I'm thinking that using an agent is looking like an unnecessary expense.


Depends on how good your Spanish is.

I had all the necessary documentation and took my bike for the initial ITV, but paid a Gestor to deal with Trafico etc. In my opinion it was money well spent and probably saved me a deal of time and possibly repeated visits.


----------

